# Cape Horn Boats



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

@ Sea Rover, Cape Horns are well built, affordable boats, that are made in our area. They do not have the same bells and whistles that other similar style boats have, they are designed for fishing. I enjoy the fact that they are utilitarian in their finish, as I can spray mine down, sprinkle some Comet, and scrub away. Many of us that have Capes, are quite happy with them, and would buy another one, no questions asked. Why do you seem to have a problem with them, and/or comment as if they are not worth mentioning? No blind loyalty here, just my experience with other much more high dollar boats that led me to buy a Cape. I have fished Jupiter, Mako, Grady White, Contender, and others. I like all of them, I just prefer what Cape Horn has to offer at a more reasonable price. 

What makes all of the high dollar boats so much better?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Some folks like teak and trim, some like a fishing machine. Ill take my solid dry riding cape over creature comforts and bells and whistles all day.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Options, fit and finish, quality of components and design and layout. A premium boat will have more just into design R&D of one model than most manufactures spend on their whole line. 

Like I said Cape Horn builds a fine boat and their newest products I saw at the last boat show are top notch! They are nothing to ignore but still have progress to make. 

There are overpriced boats like Boston Whaler and Grady White and then there are boats that provide a product that matches their premium price. Here are some examples:

http://www.jarrettbay.com/carolina-construction/semi-production/

http://www.oceanmasterboats.com/31express/31express_main.htm

http://www.randrboatworks.com/


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Which boat show did you attend and when was that?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Which boat show did you attend and when was that?


Are you asking me ATH? I've been to the Miami Boat Show several times, not in the past few years though.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Which boat show did you attend and when was that?


Sunday at the Fort Walton show. Pretty sure I looked at their new 27. I am not a eggbeater guy so I didn't go through it to much. 

I was there for the catamaran's and Chris-Craft's.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

A brand I hold in very high regards, Century, is what I consider the new Cape Horns equal too.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sea rover I am curious and not to sound like a smart ass because I truly do not know; How many of the boats you mention have you spent substantial time on the water in to make you comparisons or are you just drawing from the methods and materials they use for construction? I can't comment on the boats you listed as I have not had the opportunity to fish them but I have fished a bunch of small boats and find that the layout of the Cape Horn in my opinion is unrivaled from a strictly fishing point of view. As well the quality and construction of the hulls is excellent. Cape Horn is their own toughest competitor because the hulls are so well built. I think it boils down to what someone is looking for in a boat. If you are looking for a "luxury" type center console then Cape's don't fit the bill but for straight up performance in rough seas and reliability I would not put any boat I have fished on personally above a cape.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea Rover, is Century back in business?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I too would like to know how many hours SeaRover has spent on board a Cape Horn.

When you can look back at the 1990s Cape Horns (all the way back to '94) and not find any structural flaws, spider cracks, and the hardware isn't even rusting on boats that are cleaned after each use but stored outdoors...that's saying something.

Like sniper said, CH is their own toughest competitor because they build them so well. And not to bash CH, but I honestly believe that's why the prices for them are getting a little outrageous. Yes, you definitely get what you pay for...but I mean the going rate on the market now for an '05 31' with twin F250s is still hanging around $77k - $82k. Worth it? Yes, but dang high prices.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Well Century never went out of business. They ceased production like a lot of manufactures in the height of the recession and were eventually sold to a private boat builder in South Florida where they have started production again. The whole time they were not in production they still had a crew working at the factory handling warranty work and general questions people had.

http://centuryboats.com/


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I have spent time on many of these boats other than the Jarrett Bay which I haven't had a chance to be on running. And you are correct I look at a compromise of comfort and fish ability. I also consider construction as big part of any boat I judge, too much today do people judge a boat off the granite counter tops and polished stainless not the core. I enjoy long haul offshore fishing, hints why I prefer inboard sportfishermen over outboards anyway. 

For raw fish ability Cape Horns are similar to the Conch 27, pure fishing machines. But when your spending 3 days offshore you want comfort with the ability to fish. Hints why I put a premium on design and layout. 

Once again I never said Cape Horn made a bad boat. So drop the "he is being mean to CH" bullshit Mike W. Also prices of boats fairly reflect the quality in most cases. So if CH is fetching good money on the used market it means they are doing something right. Building boats is not cheap, so if you want to bitch about price do it better for cheaper yourself since you know best...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Judging fit and finish on anything at a "show" is a waste of time.
What is at the show is built for the show.
No matter what the product might be.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Sea Rover said:


> I have spent time on many of these boats other than the Jarrett Bay which I haven't had a chance to be on running. And you are correct I look at a compromise of comfort and fish ability. I also consider construction as big part of any boat I judge, too much today do people judge a boat off the granite counter tops and polished stainless not the core. I enjoy long haul offshore fishing, hints why I prefer inboard sportfishermen over outboards anyway.
> 
> For raw fish ability Cape Horns are similar to the Conch 27, pure fishing machines. But when your spending 3 days offshore you want comfort with the ability to fish. Hints why I put a premium on design and layout.
> 
> Once again I never said Cape Horn made a bad boat. So drop the "he is being mean to CH" bullshit Mike H. Also prices of boats fairly reflect the quality in most cases. So if CH is fetching good money on the used market it means they are doing something right. Building boats is not cheap, so if you want to bitch about price do it better for cheaper yourself since you know best...


Did he really just tell me (since I'm the only one with a username "Mike") to cut out my bullshit and quit my bitching?? 

Wait, I thought that's what you were doing in the other thread? Hahaha, solid post bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike W said:


> Did he really just tell me (since I'm the only one with a username "Mike") to cut out my bullshit and quit my bitching??
> 
> Wait, I thought that's what you were doing in the other thread? Hahaha, solid post bro :thumbsup:


I bitched about Cape Horn or boat prices?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Sea Rover said:


> I bitched about Cape Horn or boat prices?


Forget it, the joke clearly went right over your head :whistling:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Judging fit and finish on anything at a "show" is a waste of time.
> What is at the show is built for the show.
> No matter what the product might be.


Someone should tell the dealers...

The boats at the show are normally pulled straight from local dealer's inventory unless they are being used for demos.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike W said:


> Forget it, the joke clearly went right over your head :whistling:


The OP asked my thoughts and you have to ride in here with your ignorant statements accusing me of attacking CH. Pull your head out of your ass, CH isn't the best boat company ever. Live with it. 


Go build that better cheaper boat I am just dying to see it...


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Sea Rover said:


> The OP asked my thoughts and you have to ride in here with your ignorant statements accusing me of attacking CH. Pull your head out of your ass, CH isn't the best boat company ever. Live with it.
> 
> 
> Go build that better cheaper boat I am just dying to see it...


Pleaseeeee, for your next post, quote me where I said anything remotely related to "you hate cape horn", "you're bashing cape horn", or "you're attacking cape horn" in my previous posts in this thread. 

Ready, set, go :thumbsup:

EDIT: Or quote where I said "cape horn is the best boat ever". And why do you keep saying something about a cheaper, better boat? who said anything about CHs being overpriced? I said they're high but quite worth it

Ok...ready, set, go...again haha


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job crashing this thread man!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Sea Rover said:


> Good job crashing this thread man!


Thanks buddy! :thumbup::thumbup:

Btw, I never crashed it or derailed it...you did with telling people to cut their bullshit, quit bitching, and pulling their heads out of their asses. I posted clear and concise real world info about what I have experienced with any cape horn boat and how they're in my opinion well built fishing machines that are worth their price.

Sorry that somehow you got thread crashing and attacking poor little ol' sea rover out of that. Oh well, carry on...enough of bashing the poor little cape horn hater who thinks I'm out to get him


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

See what happens around here when the weather sucks.....


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> Someone should tell the dealers...
> 
> The boats at the show are normally pulled straight from local dealer's inventory unless they are being used for demos.


That could be ...........

Maybe for a little o show in Pensacola or in the water on Perdido Key.

Miami Show, etc.
Special build straight from the factory with boo coo more hours spent on it than normal.

Betchya the same HIN's show up at more than one of the big shows.
Exponentially so based on price.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike W said:


> Thanks buddy! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Btw, I never crashed it or derailed it...you did with telling people to cut their bullshit, quit bitching, and pulling their heads out of their asses. I posted clear and concise real world info about what I have experienced with any cape horn boat and how they're in my opinion well built fishing machines that are worth their price.
> 
> Sorry that somehow you got thread crashing and attacking poor little ol' sea rover out of that. Oh well, carry on...enough of bashing the poor little cape horn hater who thinks I'm out to get him



Man your creative!!!


Just drop it or take it up with me in PM's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> That could be ...........
> 
> Maybe for a little o show in Pensacola or in the water on Perdido Key.
> 
> ...


You are correct on the demo boats. They are trucked around the country for the major in water shows. I am sure they do get a special treatment, not just to look better but stand up to the constant foot traffic of the boat shows. 

The boats at the show last weekend were pulled from dealer stock. Not a major show.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Id say cape horn is a few notches above Century. That's just me though


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea Rover said:


> Someone should tell the dealers...
> 
> The boats at the show are normally pulled straight from local dealer's inventory unless they are being used for demos.


Yes. From the dealer's showroom/lot to the boat show. At least, that's what the local GW dealer did.....many years ago.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cape Horn boats are just like a Timex. They take a beating and just keep on ticking. Never had the pleasure of owning one but been on quite a few and there aren't many other monohull CC boats I would like to own.

Looking forward to a Cape Horn catamaran.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> @ Recess what make a boat so much better?


Mickey not trying to get in any more of a pissing match here first of all. But to start no boat is the same and fit different needs for different people I base my opinions on having had many of hours on a CH and have a lot of good to say about them first of all and I agree that they are a true fishing vessel without the bells and whistles. But for my liking they lack on storage both in the deck and just ease to get to - the cooler although very good is to small for me and not long enough . While underway {talking the larger CH} if one man moves a little to either side the vessel lisps to that side more so than other vessels of this size almost uncomfortably { and yes I now trim tabs but doesn't help the problem unless 75% down} .The boats are dry at least the larger CH and rides a great straight line. But to ultimately answer you question it is just a matter of opinion , I respect yall's love and opinions for the boat builder I just have diffrent needs that CH doesn't offer . I'm not here to argue it's just my opinion. 
TIM


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Sea rover I am curious and not to sound like a smart ass because I truly do not know; How many of the boats you mention have you spent substantial time on the water in to make you comparisons or are you just drawing from the methods and materials they use for construction? I can't comment on the boats you listed as I have not had the opportunity to fish them but I have fished a bunch of small boats and find that the layout of the Cape Horn in my opinion is unrivaled from a strictly fishing point of view. As well the quality and construction of the hulls is excellent. Cape Horn is their own toughest competitor because the hulls are so well built. I think it boils down to what someone is looking for in a boat. If you are looking for a "luxury" type center console then Cape's don't fit the bill but for straight up performance in rough seas and reliability I would not put any boat I have fished on personally above a cape.


Amen! I sea trialed cats and a multitude of mono hull center consoles before I decided on my Cape. She is one hard core hard runnin hefer...it almost feels like you're riding on a solid piece of fiberglass they shaped into a boat...lol. They don't transfer any energy into your feet even when they lean a little and flat bottom on a wave you just don't feel it. I've never noticed ANY hull flex when running in rough seas. It literally, when compared to all the top CCs, blows them away.


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

Lickety-Split said:


> Amen! I sea trialed cats and a multitude of mono hull center consoles before I decided on my Cape. She is one hard core hard runnin hefer...it almost feels like you're riding on a solid piece of fiberglass they shaped into a boat...lol. They don't transfer any energy into your feet even when they lean a little and flat bottom on a wave you just don't feel it. I've never noticed ANY hull flex when running in rough seas. It literally, when compared to all the top CCs, blows them away.


 
Compared to all top CCs, blows them away?????? lol are you crazy? 

They are great boats don't get me wrong, they have very limited storage and ice box. Bilge access is small to say the least. 

Different boats for different folks. 

To say they blow away all top CCs is a strong statement. 

I think they are a great company that has found their nitch. I wouldn't say that they are the best on the market.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

What is the best on the market?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Compared to Cats? Ok sure...






My lawn mower rides better than a Rolls Royce. That's why I bought it instead of the Roller to commute in.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

k-p said:


> What is the best on the market?


Rybovich afterall they invented the sportfishermen, they perfected cold mold building, they invented the gear we use for big game (out riggers) and they still lead the way today on large sportfish.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm talking about the ride...if you bring more junk than a charter boat then you need more storage than a Cape...ok I give you that. Contender Whaler Century Worldcat Regulator Glacier Bay Yellowfin...all boats I sea trialed. Yellowfin I would say rode nearly as we'll but the 31 seemed so much smaller than the Cape. Glacier Bay was real nice but slow. Regulator rode well too but slow heavy and not nearly as good on fuel and i know of too many bad stories... Century felt like it was going to come apart. The Cape seemed much more rugged and durable and just solid feeling. I've spent many a hours in awful weather thanking the good lord I was in a Cape.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Cape Horn*

Cape horns are tough tough boats that don't require a lot of maintenance and can actually be used for yrs and even possibly passed down the family but that's all they are. They ride rough no storage some are wet and yes they transfer energy . That's why cars are made to crumple it doesn't transfer to the person in the cab . The stronger and stiffer the boat the more you will feel. And to say one is affordable anymore than any other boat is crazy . Go price a new 17 the cheapest model and get back to me on what your paying for a 17ft boat . Now ask me what's sitting in my drive way . You guessed it a cape . It's tough strong and sits like a duck . And I love it . But by no means is it the best cc on the market or some killer deal . Maybe in the beginning but not now . The three classic models the 17,19,21 run 30k+ 40k+ and 50k+. A cape is a cape and they have earned a well deserved reputation and now you pay well for it . Now I must admit the 31 and such seem to be fine machines on par with anything else but if you have 100k to spend on a boat I'm not going to argue with you, your way ahead of me . I was speaking of the more run of the mill original models that made them what they are today .


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh and as for my experience on CCs. I'd bet I've got more time on more boats than most. I've got over 4k hrs on the gulf in a few diff CCs since 2006.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

I just saw the new 32'XS Sunday... Bad ass boat...:thumbup:


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I've always heard that Cape Horns were a wet hull. From all the talk here, I take it that's not the case anymore.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I really enjoy my Cape Horn, no doubts, no worries, solid machine.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

My first offshore boat was a cape.horn and I named my first born son"cape". Nuff said. Haha lol


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I've always heard that Cape Horns were a wet hull. From all the talk here, I take it that's not the case anymore.


The 21' and 27' received a major hull redesign in the early 2000s (around 2002) that added bow flare and more reverse chine, thus giving them a much drier ride.

So yes, the pre-2001/2002 models are wet (24' back then being the least wet). The new ones are much, much drier. But hey, any CC is wet in the right sea/wind combo


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a 19 Cape. Loved that little feller. Filled the box a many a day and got home safe....


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I know now not to start a thread and go mow the lawn! I think its safe to say that we have wrung the demons out of this one. I appreciate the opinions and don't disagree with most. If a better CC boat, that meets my needs, is on the market at the end of 2015, I will certainly give it a look. Otherwise I will be in a new Cape Horn.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

youngbloodr2 said:


> Id say cape horn is a few notches above Century. That's just me though


I totally agree. I've rode a few century's and all the capes but the 36 and the capes is just a better ride and a lot less crap on the boat.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

All I'm gonna say is you don't see many used ones for sale. This must account for something.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I can chime in here Ive had my 94 17' Cape Horn for several years and find it the best boat Ive owned from 12" of water to 20 miles out. I have gone up and down in all different types and sizes and cant imagine a better boat with a better ride


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I will say this from my personal experience in the gulf on every major brand of boat (ch,gw,reg,contender,invincible,yf), they all have their place. I believe the CH, invicible, and the yellowfin are the three top cc on the market in personal order. I own a 13 27xs ch and would put it up against any other 26-28 foot boat in its class without hesitation. With that being said I have logged plenty of tournament time in a 36 invicible with 130+ nm runs in 3-4footers without the slightest bit of hesitation to run her 45+knots. Although I can say that every boat I mentioned has WAY more shit rattling and flexing with every wave than the CH. Another thing nobody else mentioned is the floor plan in the Cape Horn is much more bare foot friendly with all rolled edges around the console and leaning post along with the gunwales. I have stumped my toe more times than I can think of on the invincible where the stringers (I think that's what there called not a naval architect) protrude from the gunwales forward and aft of the console. However if I was gonna spend 375k on a new boat it would not be a ch for sure because that's about 175k more than their 36 and I damn sure wouldn't spend that 375k on a 36 yf or invincible because I could buy a sportfisherman for that kind of money.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> I will say this from my personal experience in the gulf on every major brand of boat (ch,gw,reg,contender,invincible,yf), they all have their place. I believe the CH, invicible, and the yellowfin are the three top cc on the market in personal order. I own a 13 27xs ch and would put it up against any other 26-28 foot boat in its class without hesitation. With that being said I have logged plenty of tournament time in a 36 invicible with 130+ nm runs in 3-4footers without the slightest bit of hesitation to run her 45+knots. Although I can say that every boat I mentioned has WAY more shit rattling and flexing with every wave than the CH. Another thing nobody else mentioned is the floor plan in the Cape Horn is much more bare foot friendly with all rolled edges around the console and leaning post along with the gunwales. I have stumped my toe more times than I can think of on the invincible where the stringers (I think that's what there called not a naval architect) protrude from the gunwales forward and aft of the console. However if I was gonna spend 375k on a new boat it would not be a ch for sure because that's about 175k more than their 36 and I damn sure wouldn't spend that 375k on a 36 yf or invincible because I could buy a sportfisherman for that kind of money.


Thanks for your thoughts, outstanding reply!


----------

